# Looking for work in the South of Spain



## carynnicolagrosvenor (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi there!! My name is Caryn Grosvenor and I'm wondering if anyone can help me! I'm looking to move back to Spain as soon as possible having lived in Valladolid last year...I have been working since in London but am ready to head back out to Spain and looking for any sort of work to get me started. I speak fluent Spanish and am a native English speaker. I'm 24 years old and a language graduate from Aberystwyth University in Wales. I am TEFL qualified and also a freelance translator. I'm ideally looking for work in this field but am completely open to other types of work as well. I have experience of living, working and studying in both Spain and South America and am very keen to return to Spain. I would be very grateful for any advice or if anyone knows anyone who is hiring..(preferably in the Malaga area..) 
Thanks, 
Best wishes
Caryn Grosvenor


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Native English teachers are highly sought after commodities by the "academias" - but not sure TEFL is the one that'll open the door.

Good luck.


----------



## carynnicolagrosvenor (Apr 28, 2009)

Xose said:


> Native English teachers are highly sought after commodities by the "academias" - but not sure TEFL is the one that'll open the door.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks Xose, 
I've worked as an English teacher in a university in Valladolid for one year and it was great...would love to do something like that again but to be honest I'm just looking for a job somewhere in the South so that I can set myself up there, I'd be more than happy to do something like bar work or waitressing for a bit.. 
Thanks for your reply
Caryn


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi 
I work in Malaga City so if I hear or see anything I will let you know, although to be honest Im in the office most of the time so dont get to see much ! lol

A friends wife recently got a position with the British Embassy in Malaga - not a huge salary but a decent one and its a pretty good job too. Not sure if they are still hiring or looking but it may be worth trying them as when they do advertise they always want fluency in English and Spanish .... just a thought - and probably a long shot but he who dares and all that ...

Best of luck its tough out there at the moment!



just thought it may be the British Consulate and NOT the Embassy - sorry my brain is slow I need to eat lunch!


----------



## carynnicolagrosvenor (Apr 28, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi
> I work in Malaga City so if I hear or see anything I will let you know, although to be honest Im in the office most of the time so dont get to see much ! lol
> 
> A friends wife recently got a position with the British Embassy in Malaga - not a huge salary but a decent one and its a pretty good job too. Not sure if they are still hiring or looking but it may be worth trying them as when they do advertise they always want fluency in English and Spanish .... just a thought - and probably a long shot but he who dares and all that ...
> ...



Ha ha, thanks so much for that...I'll give them a try but would be really grateful if you could let me know if you spot anything around! 
Cheers, take care.. enjoy your lunch! 
Caryn


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I will always interview anybody who is totally fluent. If you spoke German too I could probably guarantee you a job on the spot and over the phone. 

A friend was looking for a waitress last week and she HAD to speak Spanish and English but .... I'll ask her tonight. 

Guess you know the deal - you really MUST be here to have a chance.

Let me have your CV and I'll ask around.


----------

